# What kind of alcohol do I use in Lobster Bisque?



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

What kind of alcohol do I use in Lobster Bisque?

Some recipies say sherry, some brandy, some Maldeira.

What's traditional?

TIA!


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Pernod is good.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Brandy is the usual. I just taught shrimp bisque to my class last night. We used white wine and brandy. Nothing out of the ordinary, no exotic ingredients, just the classic recipe. It was a KILLER!


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

I agree! Brandy, and a decent one at that, is definitely it. Never used anything else. As for the Pernod? Wouldn't that add a liquorice flavor? Now I have used Pernod in Oysters Rockefeller filling but I just can't get the flavor combination to work in my mind. Interesting. May have to taste for meself. BTW if the Bisque is going to sit warming before service.... don't forget to float some clarified butter on top to keep a skin from forming. If ya don't it makes the Bisque "chunky". And don't forget the unsweetened whipped cream on top!!!!!!


----------



## tralfaz (Mar 4, 2007)

Another vote for brandy. Flamed brandy is nice complex addition.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Brandy it is!:chef:


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

OldSchool, yes it would but only a bit. I think the Pernod is complimentary. Brandy would be good as well


----------



## transformation (Oct 10, 2007)

White wine and cognac


----------



## cookie jim (Apr 24, 2007)

At my old restraunt we served sherry on each table for those who want the alchahol and so they could controll the taste of thier own dish.
What prompted this was a customer who was taking a court ordered pill that caused a adverse reaction to the slightest bit of alchohol.


----------



## greyeaglem (Apr 17, 2006)

In school they taught us to use sherry, but I think the flavor is too heavy so now I use a light blush wine. Any kind you like. Try it different ways and see which one you like best.


----------



## smylietron (Oct 15, 2007)

It really depends on what flavor you're going for, but I've always trusted in sherry.


----------



## gourmetamor (Jun 1, 2007)

Sherry would be your best bet. I love it drizzled on New England clam chowder as well yummmmmyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chefsean (Oct 18, 2007)

I suggest a bit of Boone's for a departure from the traditional.


----------



## watersnackjack (Oct 25, 2007)

Im from the old skool and allways have used brandy! but hey cooking is all about experimenting....good luck:chef:


----------



## cheftorrie (Jun 23, 2006)

When we offer it in our restaurant, we use Brandy most of the time, but have used Cognac a couple of times. The brandy definately gives it a more traditional flavor.


----------

